# Blister debridement



## mchristner (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello!!

I have a pt who had a sunburn and the PA did debridement of some of the blisters.  I am unsure how to code this.  I was going to use dx 692.71 and procedure 16000.  I am unsure of this.  Could someone give me some feedback on whether this is correct or not?


Thanks!!!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 13, 2009)

*Not a first -degree burn*

I'm not certain because I haven't seen the documentation ... BUT ...

I don't think this is a first-degree burn if debridement of blisters was required.
Look at 16020-16030, depending on extent of burn. 

I think your Dx will be in the 94x.x area depending on location (e.g. upper limb, except wrist & hand would be 943.2x) Plus E926.2 (to show that the injury resulted from sunburn)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with Tessa.

If the burn was *1st degree*- minor treatment -I would assign 16000 with diagnosis code *692.71*

Since the burn required debridement, I would assign 16020-16030 with the appropriate dx.


----------



## mchristner (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your help!!!


----------

